# What is the best age to put a mare in foal??



## aimeetb (27 May 2011)

I know that is probably a wide question and a long way away for me yet but am thinking about at some point in the future (if she turns out to be a good mare) putting my baby in foal to keep as my next horse.

But the question is when to do it, would you put them in foal whilst they are still fit to come back into full work and eventing maybe as a 10 year old or wait a bit longer so they are winding right down as the baby is growing up?? 

What's best?

xxx


----------



## MrsCKhalil (27 May 2011)

Hello
I put my mare Miami in foal when she was 16, 10 years ago and she took first time with no problems.
She had previously played polo, show jumped, you name it but in the 4-5 years before had injury after injury which forced early retirement apart from a few plods out.
She was my first horse and one I will keep forever so I wanted to have a part of her left with me
Since her foal Zebedee was born she has been injury and problem free until being diagnosed with Cushings 2 years ago.
She is now the grand old age of 25 and still plays with her baby! Her baby is 9!

Only problem I would say is make sure you have enough to provide for both as my old mare is still going strong, and make sure they have other field buddys!
My girls used to be out with others which was fine but since we moved yards and a few friends left now its just the two of them in their own field and they are inseparable!  So much that they whinney to each other after in night in even though their stables are next to each other!

There is nothing more satisfying than breeding your own foal and to watch them being born from your beloved mare.

Good luck


----------



## aimeetb (27 May 2011)

MrsCKhalil said:



			I will keep forever so I wanted to have a part of her left with me
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly why I want to do it, she's only a yearling so a long way away but she is my forever horse and if she turns out to be good enough (responsible breeding and all that) I would like to have her baby to carry on with while she retires for a life of pampering! 

So not too late at 16 then - thats good to know, if I wait until after a good ridden life I may not be too late! xx


----------



## Laura1812 (27 May 2011)

I think the general rule is that if you breed a foal before 10 then it doesn't matter when the have subsequent foals


----------



## aimeetb (27 May 2011)

Laura1812 said:



			I think the general rule is that if you breed a foal before 10 then it doesn't matter when the have subsequent foals
		
Click to expand...

Oh right, I have never bred myself so dont know any of this - does the fertility go down considerably then if the mare is maiden after 10?? 

xx


----------



## GinnieRedwings (27 May 2011)

aimeetb said:



			Oh right, I have never bred myself so dont know any of this - does the fertility go down considerably then if the mare is maiden after 10?? 

xx
		
Click to expand...

It does go down, but not considerably. It goes down considerably about 15 -16 and then again, that depends on the mare.

I think the "optimum" age for a mare to have her 1st foal would probably be anytime between 4 and 12.

When deciding when to breed your "next riding horse", as well as the age of the mare and whether she is worth breeding from (and you won't know that until later) you need to also consider the day to day practicalities. Am I able to keep 2 horses in full time work (as well as going to work, etc.), for instance, would be one question I would ask myself before breeding from a 4 year old promising mare... because by the time her foal is 4 and presumably nearing getting into full work, she will only be 9 and ready to be at the top of her game!!! Personally, my lifestyle wouldn't allow me enough time for that.


----------



## aimeetb (27 May 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			It does go down, but not considerably. It goes down considerably about 15 -16 and then again, that depends on the mare.

I think the "optimum" age for a mare to have her 1st foal would probably be anytime between 4 and 12.

When deciding when to breed your "next riding horse", as well as the age of the mare and whether she is worth breeding from (and you won't know that until later) you need to also consider the day to day practicalities. Am I able to keep 2 horses in full time work (as well as going to work, etc.), for instance, would be one question I would ask myself before breeding from a 4 year old promising mare... because by the time her foal is 4 and presumably nearing getting into full work, she will only be 9 and ready to be at the top of her game!!! Personally, my lifestyle wouldn't allow me enough time for that.
		
Click to expand...

Good point Ginnie, the amount of time I spend with my baby now and anticipate spending with her as we start to do more in a few years time, I dont think I would be able to cope with 2 that have similar time needs.

I think for me and my current situation it would be best to wait until Martha is around 10 - 12 so I would be winding her down from really hard work as I start on the other at 4 - well that would be the plan but things rarely go to plan with horses do they!?  

Thanks for the advice - its a long way off yet I am just so excited about our future together - I keep thinking of all the wonderful things we can do! xxx


----------



## GinnieRedwings (27 May 2011)

Aimee, making lots of plans and being excited about them is what it's all about... absolutely no reason to apologise


----------



## hobo (27 May 2011)

I did what you are thinking of, my mare evented for a couple of years and I put her in foal to foal at 10. This has worked really well and after 18mnts off she came back into work in March and if I had an eventing jockey for her she is nearly ready.
It means hopefully baby will take over in a few years, enjoy the planning.


----------

